# Coping saw blades to fit in Jap. kerf?



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

I use a Japanese pull saw to cut dovetails. I'm in the market for a good coping saw and am wondering if there are blades out there that slip into the kerf of a Japanese saw? Or, do I need to get a fret saw?

I was looking at the Knew Concepts - price is a bit hard to swallow for such a simple tool. Thinking about getting the Olson but I want to avoid having to make a separate kerf with the coping saw.

Thanks!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't have any Japanese saws so I can't tell you their kerf, but a regular coping saw blade has a pretty thin kerf. Also, from all accounts the Knew Concepts is worth the money if you have the money to spend on it.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

You can find blades that will fit in a thin kerf at Bensscrollsaw.com.

I find there is too much risk to damage the dovetail walls due to the narrow kerf, even with very thin blades. Usually, I will first saw diagonally from the middle of the dovetail to the bottom edge. This gives plenty of space to start cutting horizontally, without any risk of damaging the dovetail wall. Slower, because you are making two cuts, but safer.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I use the Knew Concept fret saw. I bought it for the "quick" tension and the clearance from the frame 8".

Lessor expensive fret saws can be had from jewelry supply houses.
Tho cheaper not as easy to set tension [kind of I guess this is close].


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I have the 5" KC fret saw. Wonderful tool. I didn't like the price until I used it. I use it for tenons and other stuf to get close to the line.

Or a fret saw. I had problems with a coping saw blade fitting in my kerfs and using them period. That's why I went fret saw.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Knew Concept ! Expensive, but worth it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you know that "Jap" is considered an ethnic slur?


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I use a thin blade pull saw for dovetails, and I had that same problem with the coping saw. I finally dragged out my old scroll saw (saw the idea on the internet), put a real good blade on it and used it to remove most of the waste. I chisel out the rest, and all is good. I'll use the coping saw for minor cleanup on angles the scroll saw can't reach.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I have used a generic coping saw then the Knew Concept. KC is worth every penny spent and it will last a lifetime.


----------

